

Facebook Integrates Book Swap Feature into Marketplace - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/08/23/facebook-integrates-book-swap-feature-into-marketplace/

======
motoko
"Ah! My business idea!"

(thousands of frat boys mourn the only way they know how: natti light)

